# Don't Usually do This, But...



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If anyone on this forum prays or anything like praying, my dad could use some of those. He goes in in just a few hours for double bypass and valve replacement surgery. He's 64. Thanks guys.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If anyone on this forum prays or anything like praying, my dad could use some of those. He goes in in just a few hours for double bypass and valve replacement surgery. He's 64. Thanks guys.


I don't pray much, but I'll say a special one for your Dad. Hope all goes well...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> I don't pray much, but I say a special one for your Dad. Hope all goes well...


+1

I'll put in a good word for your Dad and YOU.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wish Yall the best,Hope he gets well and soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

As the good Christian I try to be I do pray everynight before bed and I do always ask God to bless all my online friends and their families too so therefore your dad is in my prayers too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear it.

My mother has been in the hospital for a week now - she had a colonoscophy, and they found something. So, she had surgery last Thur and they removed a tumor. It turned out to be partially cancerous, but they got it all, so she won't need chemo. But, because of her age, she is taking longer to recove. She should've been home on this past Mon. I would imagine she's going to be there until Sat.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Get well soon.....*



SuckLead said:


> If anyone on this forum prays or anything like praying, my dad could use some of those. He goes in in just a few hours for double bypass and valve replacement surgery. He's 64. Thanks guys.


Your Dad & his family are in my thoughts.... Please tell him to GET WELL SOON !!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Get Well soon... too.*



Shipwreck said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> My mother has been in the hospital for a week now - she had a colonoscophy, and they found something. So, she had surgery last Thur and they removed a tumor. It turned out to be partially cancerous, but they got it all, so she won't need chemo. But, because of her age, she is taking longer to recove. She should've been home on this past Mon. I would imagine she's going to be there until Sat.


 WOW.....I hope all goes well for your Mom, ship. Glad they got the "c" early, that is GOOD NEWS. Please tell her I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like I need to add more than one to the list, May God bless you all and your familys.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Sorry about your Father. He is in my Prayers. Hope his surgery turns out ok. He is the same age as I.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My prayers for both of you, sucklead & shipwreck.

WM


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Prayers inbound buddy!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine go out for both of your family members.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sucklead,

How's your dad?

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I am a firm believer in the power of prayer. I'll certainly add you Dad to my prayer list.

And, your Mom, too, Shipwreck

Bob Wright


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> If anyone on this forum prays or anything like praying, my dad could use some of those. He goes in in just a few hours for double bypass and valve replacement surgery. He's 64. Thanks guys.


Your dad will abe added to my list of prayers. Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> My mother has been in the hospital for a week now - she had a colonoscophy, and they found something. So, she had surgery last Thur and they removed a tumor. It turned out to be partially cancerous, but they got it all, so she won't need chemo. But, because of her age, she is taking longer to recove. She should've been home on this past Mon. I would imagine she's going to be there until Sat.


Oh, man! At least they got it all. That's good news. I hope she is well again soon, she'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Update*

He's out of surgery and everything went well. He woke up a little fast and started shaking his head around because of the breathing tube, so they knocked him out again. Otherwise, the surgery went well and he's doing pretty good. Doc said they did it just in time because his heart was pumping so hard to keep working that it actually got real thick, similar to if you were pumping weights regularly. We knew going in that he had about 91% blockage (which is why if he got winded at all he'd pass out, broke his face because of that not long ago) so we weren't too surprised. I'll keep you posted. He'll be in the hospital for a few days, at least.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

glad to hear giong well


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck, I'll be praying for your Mom, and I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Glad everthing went well!!!

Ship, thoughts and prayers for you my man


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Both you guys families are in my prayers.......................been through it with my folks and my wifes' folks.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Another Update*

Another update. I actually got to see him tonight. He was partly awake, very grumpy, and didn't look very good, but the doctor assured me he was doing far better than expected. He was very pale and had a waxy look to his skin, plus his eyes kept rolling back in his head. I really didn't speak to him... just couldn't think of anything to say, so I ended up standing there staring at him. Mom talked away, so I let her. He could hear her because he responded with hand gestures (still has a tube down his throat and can't speak) and he waved to me when I came in and said hello. Even tried to sit up. But dad's do that, he doesn't want his kid to worry about him. But he would thumbs up for a possitive response, shake his hand for negative, and twirl a finger for "who cares?" LOL! It was kind of funny, the finger twirls.

Apparently, he has a nurse that is assigned only to him, which impressed me. But she told us the tubes were coming out tonight, which they called and told us they had done. So he should be able to talk a bit when I visit tomorrow. Now we start the somewhat long healing process.

Thanks for all the support, guys. You have no idea how much it means.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Your dad was glad you were there.

Warmth and prayers from South Texas

WM


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Belated thoughts and prayers on the way.

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Coming from a family with a bunch of heart problems it sounds like he is on the way to recovering OK. We will keep him and you in our prayers for a speedy recovery. May God bless.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Never, NEVER, before, have I used the term "SuckLead" in my prayers.

And especially never "SuckLead" and "Shipwreck" in the same prayer time.

Until now.

Bob Wright


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Never, NEVER, before, have I used the term "SuckLead" in my prayers.
> 
> And especially never "SuckLead" and "Shipwreck" in the same prayer time.
> 
> ...


just a strange breed of friends we have but that okay


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Never, NEVER, before, have I used the term "SuckLead" in my prayers.
> 
> And especially never "SuckLead" and "Shipwreck" in the same prayer time.
> 
> ...


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 That was funny! If it makes you feel better, my name is Erin. Dad is Bill. Might be easier on the prayers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just call me the Wreck 

I feel like it today, actually... Our office moved this week, and I've been moving the past 3 days


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

It didn't matter the names I used, God knew anyway.

Bob Wright


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Never, NEVER, before, have I used the term "SuckLead" in my prayers.
> 
> And especially never "SuckLead" and "Shipwreck" in the same prayer time.
> 
> ...


That was pretty funny..... :smt003


----------

